# toro 38080



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

used the toro after rebuilding it belt was junk used a belt i had laying around slipping under heavy load even kitted works good on 8 iches not so much eod
i hate the saftey controls its to fast in 1st you sorta clutch it i like that
the linkage adjustment for the speeds with 2 rods connected to same control seems silly cant dial it in never worked on one before the friction disk is fine
motor runs great
my neighbor wants it i told him it needs more adjustment and a belt
should have just sold the motor for a 100 and junked it
anybody want it for 75 bucks no motor
has new impeller bearing kitted repainted
ugh


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I'd at least try a new belt and adjust it using the steps listed in the owner's manual:


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

i did that 3 times db
the belt is tight just needs a new one for heavy wet eod
i dislike the controls
i put alot of work into it iam disgustted with it


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I had a similar 524 that I did a Predator swap on, I totally get not liking the controls.

The build quality was fantastic but I could never get used to the shifter. I sold it and have moved on.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

i was surprised it had a impeller rpm as compared to ariens i think it was 1090 i expected 50 feet throws kitted
guess ill order a belt hate spending good money after bed
its built well for sure


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

put a new 1/2x40 belt on today ordered 2 belts 1 rubber 1 raw edge 5.00 and 9.99
raw edge wasnt raw edge its a toro part number its going back gotta love amazon
put the power rated rubber belt on ran it through some hard pack left by the plow 40 foot throws no slipping
back to foolish shifter controls for another adjustment


----------

